# platinum groupp metal recover from ceramic blocks



## atenon20 (Nov 4, 2011)

Is there a way for mee to recover all the pgm from cayalytic converter ceramic blocks because my refinery needs only medal in order to make the seperation on my behalf....
thank you


----------



## butcher (Nov 5, 2011)

atenon20, 
The answer is yes, you can recover your platinum group metals from the ceramics.
but you will need to do a lot of studying to find the details, lucky for you this forum is the best place around to get that education.


----------

